# Powerpod K12 plus & two speakers rated at 8ohm each (300W).



## jomaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am not certain whether the speakers I have will work with my Powerpod K12 plus. 

I have two speakers rated at 8ohm each (300W).

If I run the amp in 8 ohm mode with each speaker connected to a separate channel, is it safe to do this?

The amp has 2 channels - 500w / 4ohm 

And I think it is 300w / 8ohm 

Hope you can help - I don't want to damage anything!

Thanks,

Jon.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Morning and Welcome to The Shack.

May I ask what speakers you will be using ? You may or may not already know that a speaker rating referring to wattage is usually a max rating at the prescribed ohms. So theoretically as is the case with some efficient speakers, they could work well with 20 watts, so it really depends on the speaker you are using.


----------



## jomaco (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the welcome. I have two speaker boxes, each with an Eminence Gamma-12A (300 RMS) and a tweeter. Hope this is enough information!

Thanks.


----------

